# casting info



## Percy (Jul 27, 2013)

i have looked at several of the casting videos and was wondering if vaccum would work instead of pressure, or what is the difference in casting over stabalizing. I am not getting into the casting or stabalizing either way but just was wondering. I send my wood to K&G for stabalizing and was just trying to figure the casting part. Anyway if anyone wants to take the time to answer that would be great.
God Bless
Percy


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 27, 2013)

Vac pulls the air out and pressure crushes the bubbles.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 27, 2013)

Pretty much what Gary said. To tae it a bit further. Vac is going to remove the air from the wood. If you have the wood covered in Resin the bubbles will have to travel through the resin to escape. If the resin sets up before it gets out you have an issue. Pressure will crush the bubbles for casting and help drive the resin into the cracks. 

Shot me a PM and we can have a call to discuss further if you like.


----------

